# Fi Audio Q18 Giveaway Winners!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And the winners are:


:fireworks1: *mrstampe* and *bonehead848* :fireworks2:

arty:

Congrats to you two lucky guys! 

We will be looking forward to your build projects... :T


----------

